# Puppy training questions



## Nardalyn (May 18, 2013)

Georgia is my ten week old Maremma. I'd like to train her well, so I'm soliciting advice.

She came two weeks ago and has lived in a lambing jug in the barn adjacent to the four lambs and the two ewes. Since I'm out there four times a day feeding two of the lambs, I've used that time to also take her out for exercise, socialization, doing her business and training.

Morning and early evening she's fed in the barn aisle, not with other animals. I feed her soaked puppy food. Soaking may just be a habit from sleddogs where soaking gets more water into them and also allows them to eat their meal more quickly. I won't leave dog food hanging around as it is a great bear attractant.

I let her interact with the sheep for very limited periods of time. She, of course, thinks the lambs are puppies and wants them to play. She's allowed to sniff and go near them, but not to engage in rough housing. When she does, I push her down on her shoulder and tell her no. Is that what I should do? I also don't frustrate her by keeping her with them for more than two or three minutes.

We go outside the barn and barnyard for playtime. (Mostly with my world's most passive mostly-yellow lab.) They romp in the snow and wrestle. We also go on walk-abouts on the property.

Before we head back to the barn, I put the house dog in the house and do a little training. I've decided on "Come", "Sit", "Wait", "Get Back", and "Leave It" as the commands I'd like her to learn.  With salmon treats, she's doing well with sit, and learning to pay attention to come. Training is always brief, always positive.

She gets introduced to something new about once per day - introduced to a new person, exploring the garage, meeting another dog, tractor sound etc.- always with me. 

People at our house are told she can only play outside her "work zone". They can't go play with her in the barn.

I know this is long, but I'm trying to paint a picture of her life and am asking for your assurance or redirection of my efforts! Thx.

Also, I can't post pics from my iPad or I would! She looks like a baby polar bear...


----------



## Southern by choice (May 18, 2013)

Sounds great.

Pushing her down too often will cause a timidity in the dogs so be careful with that.
Firm sharp uh uh or no.

By 12 weeks she will need to be with them much more. 12-16wk will require alot of time with the livestock ...tolerate nothing.



Also want to say awesome that you are so diligent in working with her. These poor LGD's are always at such a disadvantage without parent stock, but sounds like you are being a great surrogate!


----------

